# lungi da me dall'essere pazzo di Irene



## Faber966

Secondo voi è corretto dire "lungi da me dall'essere pazzo di Irene" o è una fusione dei due modi?



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non "dubbio"*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Faber966 said:


> è una fusione dei due modi?


Cosa significa?


----------



## Faber966

Una fusione tra "lungi da me" e "lungi dall'essere"


----------



## lorenzos

Faber966 said:


> è corretto dire "lungi da me dall'essere pazzo di Irene"   o è una fusione dei due modi?


Sarà anche una fusione ma i due modi si sono combinati male  
- _Lungi da me l'essere pazzo di Irene!
- Lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice._


----------



## Faber966

Io non stavo ostentando,il mio era un dubbio.
Grazie della precisazione.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice


Una piccolissima obiezione: dopo ''lungi dall'essere pazzo'', il soggetto della principale dovrebbe essere lo stesso di 'essere'.
Quindi (a rigore)
_lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene,  *io* in realtà amo/ammiro...Beatrice_
oppure
_lungi dall'essere io pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice _(qui il soggetto può cambiare).
Con questo, non voglio dire che il tuo esempio non sia comprensibile.


----------



## lorenzos

Scusami Bearded ma non ho capito: ciò che rende accettabile "_lungi dall'essere io pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice" _sarebbe il pronome io?


----------



## bearded

Sì.  Quell' ''io'' rende le due frasi indipendenti l'una dall'altra, cioè non occorre più che abbiano lo stesso soggetto. Mi spiego con un altro esempio:

Essendo paralizzato, l'azienda andò in malora   (sbagliato perché soggetti diversi)
Essendo paralizzato, non potè più occuparsi dell'azienda  (giusto perché stesso soggetto)
Essendo lui paralizzato, l'azienda andò in malora   (giusto perché, essendo la prima frase assoluta/slegata, le due frasi possono avere soggetti diversi).
 L'aggiunta del pronome rende la prima frase grammaticalmente assoluta, cioè non legata al soggetto della seconda..

Questo vale in tutti i casi in cui il verbo della prima frase - la frase secondaria  -  non sia in un modo finito (cioè sia un infinito, un participio o un gerundio). (*)
 Nel tuo esempio, ''lungi dall'essere'' può essere sostituito da ''non essendo'':
Non essendo pazzo di Irene, Beatrice mi piace     - Non essendo pazzo di Irene, amo invece Beatrice 
Non essendo io pazzo di Irene, Beatrice mi piace  .
Spero di essere stato chiaro. Se hai ancora dubbi, possiamo continuare il nostro dialogo via PM (altrimenti finiamo del tutto fuori tema).

(*) In termini grammaticali: se in una frase secondaria implicita il soggetto non è indicato, si intende che il soggetto sia lo stesso della frase principale. Se invece il soggetto è indicato, può essere diverso da quello della principale.


----------



## A User

Lungi da è una locuzione prepositiva che di solito regge anche un infinito con funzione di sostantivo. Da, con l’infinito, diventa una preposizione articolata (Lungi dall’esser vero che…)

Una negazione enfatica.
- Lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice = (Non sono) Per nulla pazzo di Irene, (virgola, punto, punto e virgola o due punti) in realtà mi piace Beatrice.

Non esiste ambiguità sul soggetto di lungi dall’esser pazzo. Non può essere, logicamente, né tu, né egli e non può esserlo, grammaticalmente, né Irene, né Beatrice, né noi, voi, essi, perché pazzo è maschile singolare.
Solo in questo caso, io è una sottolineatura enfatica, non necessaria e non formale, ma "praticabile".


----------



## bearded

L'interpretazione di A User è corretta quanto al significato, anche se secondo me è grammaticalmente un po' ''tollerante'' ,  per le ragioni che ho cercato di spiegare.
Ma quello che per me conta davvero in questo thread è sottolineare l'errore contenuto nel titolo:
_Lungi da me dall'   l'  essere pazzo di Irene = (_letteralmente_) _l'essere pazzo di Irene è/sia lontano da me.


----------



## lorenzos

Caro @bearded, _Lungi dal volerti contraddire, in realtà apprezzo i tuoi interventi._
Come sai, tutti gli enunciati vanno inseriti in un contesto. In
_La titolare aveva previsto tutto ma non i capricci del destino: essendosi ammalata, l'azienda andò in malora._
non vedo alcuna ambiguità, e se dico _essendosi lei ammalata..._" appesantisco inutilmente la frase


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> se dico _essendosi lei ammalata..._" appesantisco inutilmente la frase


Allora per evitare l'appesantimento e il piccolo (ostinato   ) anacoluto, meglio dire
_dopo che lei si ammalò / poiché lei si ammalò, l'azienda andò in malora _
oppure
_essendosi ammalata, non riuscì a salvare l'azienda_.

''Essendosi ammalata, l'azienda andò in malora'' vuol dire che l'azienda si era ammalata.




lorenzos said:


> in realtà apprezzo i tuoi interventi.


Grazie,  anch'io i tuoi: cercando di rintuzzare i tuoi tentativi di sfuggire in qualche modo alla grammatica, vedo sempre di più la necessità delle sue regole.


----------



## lorenzos

Briccone di un @bearded, perché non hai corretto
"_Lungi dal volerti contraddire, in realtà apprezzo i tuoi interventi._"
inserendo un inutile io (_Lungi dal volere io contraddirti_)?
(ma l'apprezzamento è confermato )


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> perché non hai corretto
> "_Lungi dal volerti contraddire, in realtà apprezzo i tuoi interventi._"
> inserendo un inutile io (_Lungi dal volere io contraddirti_)?


Probabilmente perché il soggetto logico resta sempre "io".


----------



## lorenzos

Starless74 said:


> Probabilmente perché il soggetto logico resta sempre "io".


Ma, scusa, il soggetto logico mi pare lo stesso anche in 
- _Lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Briccone di un @bearded, perché non hai corretto...


Ah ma allora, briccone di un @lorenzos, ancora non hai capito che quel pronome va inserito solo quando i due soggetti  GRAMMATICALI  sono diversi. Nella tua frase, ''volerti'' e ''apprezzo'' hanno lo stesso soggetto.

La tua obiezione del #15 mi sembra giustificata (probabilmente Starless voleva dire ''soggetto grammaticale'').
Badando solo al significato - ovvero ai soggetti ''logici'', si fanno appunto gli anacoluti (le sgrammaticature).

Lo scopo delle regole grammaticali è quello di porre un limite in qualche modo ''oggettivo'' ai criteri individuali/intuitivi di apparente correttezza: ad esempio una persona può credere di scrivere in buon italiano logico e comprensibile, ma se non lo fa secondo le regole scrive in italiano sgrammaticato (naturalmente è libera di farlo).  
In un forum linguistico noi  dovremmo muoverci nel campo della grammatica, e in particolare della sintassi.


----------



## lorenzos

La grammatica non è una scienza esatta, ma capisco e ringrazio.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> La grammatica non è una scienza esatta


È vero.  Poi c'è chi è più (come il sottoscritto) o meno ''pignolo''.


----------



## Mister Draken

Come straniero devo dire che questo thread è veramente illustrativo e di molta utilità. Vi ringrazio tutti.


----------



## S.V.

lorenzos said:


> _Lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice._





A User said:


> Lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice.


Concordo. In spagnolo, la NGLE direbbe che l'identità del soggetto può essere dedotta da _mi_ (IT; 26.8l).

Una grammatica avanzata dice che 'coincide con il referente' (v.g. '_soggetto—soggetto_', '_comp. diretto—soggetto_', '_comp. indiretto—soggetto_' nel 46.9). "Lo stesso soggetto" è per aiutare gli studenti stranieri, all'inizio, non per correggere i nativi.


----------



## A User

bearded said:


> La tua obiezione del #15 mi sembra giustificata (probabilmente Starless voleva dire ''soggetto grammaticale'').
> Badando solo al significato - ovvero ai soggetti ''logici'', si fanno appunto gli anacoluti (le sgrammaticature).


Leggo:
_Lo stesso dicasi per l’anacoluto più frequente, quello che nasce dall’impulso di «*esprimere* la preminenza del soggetto logico, ponendolo in primo piano, ad apertura di frase, e poi subordinandovi [...] il discorso che intorno al soggetto si muove» (Cortellazzo 1972: 139), prescrittivamente condannato da molte grammatiche novecentesche._

Deduco che con il soggetto logico _io_ obbligatoriamente espresso l’anacoluto non scompare ma si evidenzia maggiormente (enfasi).
Se non scompare l’anacoluto non scompare la "sgrammaticatura".
Per eliminare l’anacoluto ci sono due strade ed entrambe puntano ad eliminare la subordinazione delle due proposizioni. O si usa una congiunzione coordinante o si spezza la frase intera con un punto (secondo me il punto e virgola o i due punti potrebbero bastare, ma non la virgola).


bearded said:


> Sì. Quell' ''io'' rende le due frasi indipendenti l'una dall'altra, cioè non occorre più che abbiano lo stesso soggetto.


Sintatticamente, con o senza _io_ sono sempre subordinate.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> Sintatticamente, con o senza _io_ sono sempre subordinate.


Mi dispiace: io ragiono diversamente.
Nelle espressioni di cui stiamo parlando, almeno una delle due frasi è una proposizione principale - mi sembra. Dunque la questione è sulla natura (o sul collegamento) di _una sola_ subordinata (ma forse ho frainteso il tuo ''sono subordinate'').

Di sicuro non ti sono sconosciute espressioni del tipo ''assente lui, tutto cambiò''. La parte ''assente lui'' corrisponde in latino ad un ablativo assoluto - come certo saprai (e del soggetto ''lui'' non si può fare a meno).  Quell'abltivo si chiama 'assoluto' (ab-solutus = sciolto) perché grammaticalmente è una frase a sé stante, ''sciolta'' dalla principale in quanto ha un soggetto diverso..  Costruzioni analoghe sono possibili e frequenti anche in italiano - sebbene non esista più l'ablativo..
Concorderai con me, spero, che ''lungi dall'essere pazzo'' corrisponde a ''non essendo affatto pazzo'': dunque ''io'' - come ''lui'' in ''assente lui'' -  viene aggiunto non certo per enfatizzare un anacoluto, bensì proprio per eliminarlo nel caso in cui la successiva principale abbia un soggetto diverso da quello ''logico''.
Spero che tu non voglia sostenere che frasi come
_essendo paralizzato, l'azienda andò in malora_
siano giuste. Se però ci aggiungo ''il titolare'', la frase diventa giusta:_ essendo il titolare paralizzato, l'azienda andò in malora_
(ciò in quanto la prima frase diventa ''assoluta'' (come ''assente lui''): è infatti una subordinata causale con un soggetto diverso da quello della principale, e corrisponde a ''poiché il titolare era paralizzato'').
Ecco un altro esempio di anacoluto con ''lungi da'':
_lungi dall'essere contenta delle sue attenzioni, quell'uomo mi ha al contrario molestata._ Se il soggetto della subordinata non è espresso, si è liberi di identificare il ''soggetto logico'' dove si vuole...?

Perché la situazione dovrebbe essere diversa con ''lungi dall'essere pazzo (= non essendo pazzo) di Irene , mi piace Beatrice''?  _Grammaticalmente_ non ci sono differenze tra ''mi piace Beatrice'' e ''Beatrice mi piace'' - a parte l'enfasi su Beatrice.
Trovi dunque giusto dire ''lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene, Beatrice mi piace''?

( Vorrei comunque osservare quanto segue:
Nella tua citazione di Cortellazzo, a che cosa si riferisce ''lo stesso dicasi''? Non ce lo fai sapere.
Inoltre a che cosa si riferisce ''prescrittivamente condannato''? ad 'anacoluto' a 'impulso'? a 'discorso'?
Senza chiarimenti su questi punti, il ragionamento risulta poco chiaro. )


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Quindi (a rigore)
> _lungi dall'essere pazzo di Irene, *io* in realtà amo/ammiro...Beatrice_
> oppure
> _lungi dall'essere io pazzo di Irene, in realtà mi piace Beatrice _(qui il soggetto può cambiare).


Con l'avversativa implicita introdotta da "lungi da" l'introduzione di un soggetto diverso dalla principale mi sembra artificiosa e innaturale. Molto meglio la prima soluzione o, al limite, l'anacoluto.


----------



## S.V.

Il soggetto 'omesso' _$_ contenuto in _-ere_, la persona grigia nella mente, quando finisce di dire

_Lungi dall'essere (*$*) pazzo di Irene,_​
può assumere la stessa identità (cf. _coreference_, _Koreferenz_) di un altro elemento:

_Lungi dall'essere (*$*) pazzo di Irene, in realtà *gli* piace Beatrice (→ *a lui*)._​
_Lungi dall'essere (*$*) pazzo di Irene, il *suo* cuore è di Beatrice._​
Se noi diciamo _*mi*_ o _*mio*_, anche il *$* cambia colore. Questa è _la stessa identità_, nella mente. Più complesso e libero, come il linguaggio.


----------



## Armodio

Ho scorso in fretta questo filone e provo a dire la mia, né esaustiva né esauriente.
Chiarito che quel _lungi da me dal... _è da rigettare, ho notato che l'attenzione e la "diatriba" si sono concentrate sulla costruzione (implicita) e sui soggetti logici e grammaticali, con eventuali ambiguità del caso.

Ho visto usare il termine _anacoluto, _che, a mio avviso, è canonico solo quando coincide col cosiddetto _tema sospeso _o, alla latina, _nominativus pendens, _quindi, laddove esordiamo con un soggetto logico espresso, ma poi lo abbandoniamo e rimpiazziamo con un nuovo tema/soggetto grammaticale. E non in una subordinata.

Riallacciandomi ai dubbi di Bearded sulla citazione fatta da A-User (suppongo - ma posso fallare - che quel Cortellazzo sia in realtà Cortelazzo), lo stralcio proseguiva un discorso sulla "relatività dello statuto dell'anacoluto" diacronicamente inteso: quel che poteva essere grammaticale un tempo ora non lo è più.

Premesso ciò, quanto al caso specifico mi sento di poter semplicemente dire che col giro avversativo implicito _lungi da+infinito _l'omissione del soggetto espresso nella subordinata lo fa giocoforza coincidere col soggetto della reggente; se i soggetti son diversi, nella subordinata lo rendo esplicito, evitando così ogni ambiguità.
Viepiù - in risposta a Pietruzzo - in Serianni (_Grammatica, sintassi, dubbi _XIV-212) si può leggere: _lungi da/dal, che, meglio di quel che accada con le altre locuzioni congiuntive, *si presta a introdurre infiniti con soggetto diverso da quello della reggente (*lungi dall'essere la mia una posizione diversa... suggerirei piuttosto...)._

Quanto al richiamo alla costruzione latina dell'ablativo assoluto, essa esige appunto (tranne rari casi formulari) un soggetto indipendente e  slegato da ogni riferimento alla reggente. In caso contrario (=identità) si usa-va il participio congiunto.
Riportato in maniera semplificata nell'Italiano moderno, nel caso tipico del participio passato o del gerundio avverbiali avremo un "congiunto" quando c'è identità di soggetto (_entrati/entrando di soppiatto, i ladri svaligiarono...) _e un assoluto in caso contrario, di non co-referenza (_fattasi notte/piovendo a dirotto, i villeggianti rientrarono...)._

Entrando nello specifico, io mi limiterei ad elencare degli esempi:

1) _lungi dall'essere contrario, approvo in blocco. (_identità col soggetto della reggente)

2) _lungi dall'essere *io *contrario, (anzi) approvo in blocco. (_enfatizzazione)

3) _lungi dall'essergli *io* ostile, Mario, semplicemente, non ne è del tutto convinto. (_uso assoluto non co-referenziale disambiguante)

4) _lungi dall'essere in ritardo, è arrivato per primo. (_vedi 1)

5) _lungi dall'essere Marco galante, è addirittura il più scostante. (_vedi 2)

6) _lungi dall'essere Marco galante, il suo rapporto con Luisa è proprio una guerra. (_vedi 3)

7) _lungi dall'essere una giornata mite, direi piuttosto che è un freddo cane. (_vedi 3).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> Viepiù - in risposta a Pietruzzo - in Serianni (_Grammatica, sintassi, dubbi _XIV-212) si può leggere: _lungi da/dal, che, meglio di quel che accada con le altre locuzioni congiuntive, *si presta a introdurre infiniti con soggetto diverso da quello della reggente (*lungi dall'essere la mia una posizione diversa... suggerirei piuttosto...)._


A me la frase riportata da Serianni suona stonata, nel caso a qualcuno interessasse il mio irrilevantissimo parere. E nel caso (anch'esso improbabile) che io volessi dire "viepiù", dovrei pronunciarlo con la pi doppia o singola?


----------



## Armodio

Non so come allegare. Comunque sul DOP trova la voce: "_viepiù" meglio che "vieppiù". _


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> Non so come allegare. Comunque sul DOP trova la voce: "_viepiù" meglio che "vieppiù". _


Si deve trattare di un mio problema di pronuncia  regionale perchè io direi sempre "ppiù" in tutte le posizioni.


----------



## Armodio

Per alcuni sarebbe proprio da proscrivere la forma cogeminata, non essendo _vie più _soggetto a raddoppiamento/rafforzamento fonosintattico;  quindi solo _vie più _o _viepiù _ma non _vieppiù, _né graficamente né foneticamente.
Ma qua si esula dal tema e, inoltre, fonetica e fonematica non sono mio agevole terreno.


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> quanto al caso specifico mi sento di poter semplicemente dire che col giro avversativo implicito _lungi da+infinito _l'omissione del soggetto espresso nella subordinata lo fa giocoforza coincidere col soggetto della reggente; se i soggetti son diversi, nella subordinata lo rendo esplicito, evitando così ogni ambiguità.



D'accordissimo.  E vedo con piacere che anche il Serianni, come risulta dal suo esempio, è sulla stessa linea.




Pietruzzo said:


> io direi sempre "ppiù" in tutte le posizioni.


''Una volta credevo alle favole. Ora non ppiù''.


----------

